# Yakking Navarre beach 8/18



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

What a crazy day for fishing!!!!! Steve and I left the beach at about 6am. Catching loads of bait for our trip out in the Gulf . We both caught Kings on our way out and I missed a few huge bites not knowing what they were.
So, we get to our honey hole and BAM got something BIG on my line!!!! Damn its a shark!!!! We continue to fish and BAM Steve gets a shark and another and I got another. So we look around us and Holy Sheep Shit Batman !!!!! There are sharks all around us , circling us . What a freaky feeling!!!!! So we stopped fishing for a bit and they left.
So, we head to another honey hole . First drop Bam huge bite felt like a huge Grouper but I will never know cause I missed his ass, and missed another and another ,oh well it happens. Then we ran out of live bait cause JAWS took most of our live cigs. Dead bait wasn't doing nothing for us but get us frustrated .
We left the hole and on the way back I caught 2 more kings.
Now here is the messed up part of my trip!!!!!!! I'm paddling and paddling getting tired so I lay back on the yak to stretch my back out and I doze off. And all of a sudden splash I'm in the water WTF!!!!!!! I'm freaking out!!!! My yak is upside down . I'm yelling for Steve HELP!!!! All my crap that's not tied down is floating away, including my paddle my phone pouch. I lost all my fishing tackle , worth over $300. Luckily I have all my rods except my bait rod which was about to break anyways. I'm glad that didn't happen when all those sharks were around us.
Lesson learned Tie everything down~!!!!!!!!! And don't fall asleep on the YAK.... 
Anyways here's a couple Pics.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

What made you go in the water. Sounds like a bad day all around.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

I saw you out there I was in the yellow ocean kayak trident 13 we had a pretty rough day, very few fish


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Dang man, I know I have leaned back a couple times and really relaxed but I never dosed off. That is a bit freaking scary, where was your buddy, did he not notice you were about to tip? At least you only lost tackle, I would be pissed if I lost my rods. Good story though, thanks for sharing.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Man, what a story. We had a 6ft Tiger Shark following us around yesterday. He jumped on Ginzu's cigar king rig and then broke 65lb braid with a tail whip like nothing.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

I've never seen so many sharks in all my life! there must have been 30 or 40 sharks and a couple of huge ones! Its shark week on Discovery channel lol .


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

There seems to be more sharks this year than any other I have fished in the last 8 years. Every where I go I get bit off, hooked up or see them. Apparently they are doing well. I know that you couldnt pay me to swim in the the dark water.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Kayak Rookie said:


> What made you go in the water. Sounds like a bad day all around.


I was laying down and dozed off and I woke up in the water. lol


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

DustinE said:


> There seems to be more sharks this year than any other I have fished in the last 8 years. Every where I go I get bit off, hooked up or see them. Apparently they are doing well. I know that you couldnt pay me to swim in the the dark water.


Yesterday I jumped in sixty feet of water to swim with a really big shark. :yes:


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

punkfishking said:


> Dang man, I know I have leaned back a couple times and really relaxed but I never dosed off. That is a bit freaking scary, where was your buddy, did he not notice you were about to tip? At least you only lost tackle, I would be pissed if I lost my rods. Good story though, thanks for sharing.


My buddy Steve was 200 yards from me . He came and gave me a hand getting some of my stuff floating in the Gulf.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Yesterday I jumped in sixty feet of water to swim with a really big shark. :yes:


Yeah but that whale shark is harmless! I had a bunch hungry ass sharks around us! Wasn't even thinking about jumping in and swimming with them! They was in a feeding frenzy!


----------



## scaly neck (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice report....glad ya'll are OK....live to fish another day


----------

